# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Getting to know your other Ownedcore members?

## Khorium

Are you a man or woman?

----------


## Augury13

Sorry wasn't able to answer due to Pickles not being an answer.

----------


## Laykith

Everyone here are 12 year old girls.

----------


## Freefall552

Manliest man of the men.

----------


## Swoots

There are no girls on the internet

----------


## jimmys96

wtb revote in a week <.<

----------


## Augury13

> girls


wut is this?

----------


## Dirrrty

Thank fudge it's 18+ I'm old as time itself :-)

----------


## Sidewalker

I'm surprised no one replied with "Could not answer because manbearpig was not a choice."

----------


## ev0

> Sorry wasn't able to answer due to Pickles not being an answer.


Stop trying to get me to sniff you.

----------


## Callen Gilbert

> Thank fudge it's 18+ I'm old as time itself :-)


LOL I'm 61 myself. I use the excuse that I play with my son, and I do maybe twice a year.

----------


## [IAMS]

Wait.... sniffingpickles is a woman? The more you know...

----------


## Confucius

I know you're lying parog!

----------


## VenusLiebel

hey,guys,it is a good psot ,mark it ,let us make friends!




____________________
More Exciting Content RS Gold Waiting For You.

----------


## Android32

Just because i know the majority of owned core is 18+ men ( shocker) doesn't mean i am getting to know them.

----------


## jimmyamd

ASL? guys  :Smile:

----------


## viperas

Lol jimmy!

The number of girls is too damn high, I smell some trolls!

----------


## bestBotter

Imma MAN, spelled M m, A a, N nnnnnn

----------


## daniel.stan9090

Wait ... WHAT?
At first I said oh yeah, of course, majority 90%+ men .. then i saw .. "Girl"
Either girls roam around free or ... trolls density is too damn high!

----------


## pastin

not many gilrs  :Frown:

----------


## hackerlol

I am a very manly man.

----------


## artemarkantos

girl...really?

----------


## Buntstift

> girl...really?


It seems so  :Wink:

----------


## adam132

im 18+ man ang single lol

----------

